# To buy or not to buy thought and Feedback needed!!



## Frenchyk (Sep 27, 2002)

OK We are new to the motor home market, but not the RV world.

2 questions

Can anyone Give me the MSRP or close to it for a 2002 Minne Winne 31C?
the dealer is trading me at $66,000 with me trading my truck and travel trailer he can down from $69,000 and thru in a 7yr/ 70000 mile service bumper to bumper agreement.

Te competion across the street has just given me a Great deal on a new 2001 33SL Hurricane at $1000 over book ($58,000). YES NEW been on the lot for 2 yrs. The roof has some questionable workman ship but us covered under warranty. The shop says it it good to go. ( I am a Mechanic and really am not satisfied with the assement on this. 

I'm at a delma because I cannot find any feed back or "satifaction servay or reports on the Hurricane. The Minne has so much good feedback I am inclinded to by it regardless if the dealer comes down on price. I will be driving and using it for at least 7-10 yrs.

Oh I have three small children... Both units sleep 6


----------



## Frenchyk (Sep 27, 2002)

To buy or not to buy thought and Feedback needed!!

No reply needed. The dealer on the Minne came down on the price and thru in a tow dolly with a surge brake. So I am off to pick it up tomorrow. 

I alos found out the Hurricane is on and 18,000 lbs chassis verse the 22,000 pound chassis they are using for the 2002 and 2003 models of the same vehicle. (just and observation.)


----------

